# Groovik's Cube Seattle 2012



## uyneb2000 (Apr 5, 2012)

The Groovik's Cube Seattle 2012 comp will be on June 10, 2012 at the Pacific Science Center, Seattle, Washington.

Please check out the comp website for more info: http://www.cubingusa.com/groovikscubeseattle2012/

Any Seattle cubers out there? Get over here! People from Canadia too. Meep is coming.


----------



## listonjesse (Apr 11, 2012)

I might come! My last day of school (finals) is on the 11th and I planned to go to Seattle (3 hour drive) to do the event on the 10th and visit the University of Washington the next day. Hopefully I can take my Monday finals early or perhaps my classes won't have any important finals.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 11, 2012)

What exactly is a Groovik's cube?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 11, 2012)

A Groovik's Cube is basically a Rubik's Cube, except it is 15 by 15 foot. It is lit with LED lights and can be used by computers and up to 3 people can use it to solve it cooperatively. It was first displayed at the Burning Man Festival in 2009. Now its in Seattle

Here is an image of it.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 11, 2012)

WOW! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Eazoon (Jun 6, 2012)

Im gonna be there. Anyone else coming? This will be the first time I see another cuber that is sub-1.

Edit: sub-1 min.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

kevin hays is coming. he can do sub-1 singles on 5x5! kevin, gogogo sub-1 average.


----------



## avgdi (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Alex, you've been banned from competing. I'm putting a poster up of your face and telling them not to let you in.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 8, 2012)

nickvu2 said:


> Alex, you've been banned from competing. I'm putting a poster up of your face and telling them not to let you in.



seriously? why???


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to Nick and Zheng for all the hard work in organizing. While I wish I was able to get in a Groovik's solve, it was great to get everyone together and see some awesome solves. That, and I beat four official PBs: OH single/avg and 3x3x3 single/avg. See y'all at the next one!


----------

